

BBone - running and testing code on forum - kuszi
http://bbone.ideone.com/

======
kuszi
Try it here:
[http://www.spoj.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=8087](http://www.spoj.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=8087)
(mini contests also available).

